# Loves going under our bed! Help!



## Alli.baby (Oct 19, 2013)

Ally is now 7 months old. She used to enjoy sleeping with us on top of our bed. Now, she's changing. First of all if my fiancé or I even raise our voice she goes straight under the bed. It seems as though it's a "safe spot" for her. Is this just a phase that she's going through? I'm afraid that the bigger she gets she may get stuck under there! Not to mention I miss my baby in our bed next to us! Any advice is highly appreciated! 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Susan_GSD_mom (Jan 7, 2014)

Alli.baby said:


> Ally is now 7 months old. She used to enjoy sleeping with us on top of our bed. Now, she's changing. First of all if my fiancé or I even raise our voice she goes straight under the bed. It seems as though it's a "safe spot" for her. Is this just a phase that she's going through? I'm afraid that the bigger she gets she may get stuck under there! Not to mention I miss my baby in our bed next to us! Any advice is highly appreciated!
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Years ago I had a very big wolf shepherd cross male who loved going under my bed, I think it was his den. As he reached his full size and weight, he would lay on his side and slide under, pushing against the legs of the bed. Then he would roll up so he was sleeping up on his belly and chest. This meant that his big shoulders would prevent him from getting back out. He would whine until I came. I would slide under with him, gently roll him back on his side, then slide him out. This went on for much of his adult life.

Years later I had a full GSD male who did the same thing. The difference was that the wolf shepherd trusted what I was doing and would just lie passive while I got him out. The bratty GSD would bite the heck out of my hands (never drew blood) all the while I was saving his butt. That's when I bought a 1x4 board and screwed it to the legs of the bed so he couldn't get under there any more. It made for difficult cleaning under the bed, but I am sure you could devise a way where you could 'open' it to clean under the bed.

I see from your photo that you have carpeting on the floor. My floors were hardwood, which made it easier to get them out of there, LOL!

Susan


----------



## Mary Beth (Apr 17, 2010)

I agree with Susan's suggestion to block the area so he can't get under the bed because he could get stuck. But I would give him his own den in the bedroom. If he has a crate, I would use that but leave the door open. If it is a wire crate, a blanket over it would give privacy. At 10 months, he is like a human teenager, and wants his own space.


----------



## Ellimaybel (Mar 16, 2014)

Susan_GSD_mom said:


> Years ago I had a very big wolf shepherd cross male who loved going under my bed, I think it was his den. As he reached his full size and weight, he would lay on his side and slide under, pushing against the legs of the bed. Then he would roll up so he was sleeping up on his belly and chest. This meant that his big shoulders would prevent him from getting back out. He would whine until I came. I would slide under with him, gently roll him back on his side, then slide him out. This went on for much of his adult life.
> 
> Years later I had a full GSD male who did the same thing. The difference was that the wolf shepherd trusted what I was doing and would just lie passive while I got him out. The bratty GSD would bite the heck out of my hands (never drew blood) all the while I was saving his butt. That's when I bought a 1x4 board and screwed it to the legs of the bed so he couldn't get under there any more. It made for difficult cleaning under the bed, but I am sure you could devise a way where you could 'open' it to clean under the bed.
> 
> ...


:spittingcoffee: that made me laugh so much!


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

Beau got under the deck like that once and was wedged in so tight my husband ran to the garage to get a crowbar to pry up the deck boards.

Before we ripped up the deck, I managed to talk him out but he had to "swim" while laying on his side to do so. Fortunately he was not freaked out so it went ok.

A crate would be a nice idea he might just like. Probably a plastic one. More den-like.


----------



## AKIRA3 (Jul 17, 2013)

Wow! That is a tight squeeze.
Used to have a schnauzer/Scottie
Who did the same.
The carpet under the bed started to smell, so we had to block it. He got the hint.


----------



## Susan_GSD_mom (Jan 7, 2014)

Ellimaybel said:


> :spittingcoffee: that made me laugh so much!


They were both funny in their own ways. The 'big bad wolfdog' crying like a baby for his mom, the first time I found him under there, his brow was all worried, his eyes glowing, his face crying for help! The GSD was high drive working lines, and training him was the same way--'NO--I don't want to do that, you can't make me!' They were both great dogs, deeply mourned when we lost them, both remembered with love.

Susan


----------



## petite (Apr 5, 2014)

Susan_GSD_mom said:


> They were both funny in their own ways. The 'big bad wolfdog' crying like a baby for his mom, the first time I found him under there, his brow was all worried, his eyes glowing, his face crying for help! The GSD was high drive working lines, and training him was the same way--'NO--I don't want to do that, you can't make me!' They were both great dogs, deeply mourned when we lost them, both remembered with love.
> 
> Susan


I'm trying to imagine pulling an adult wolfdog out from under bed. Getting stuck is no fun but his "den" was so tempting!


----------

